# Critter Nation Cage Opinion



## KaylaMichelle (Jan 24, 2014)

Considering getting one for my future rats but am unsure, what do you guys think of them? 
I adore the doors on it


----------



## Jess <3 (Jan 23, 2014)

It's a great cage, lots of running and climbing room and lots of potential space for hanging toys, ropes and hammocks ect... Easy to clean becuase of the doors, and i'm pretty sure it on wheels which makes it easy to move around!


----------



## rainbowrats (Jul 25, 2013)

I love it because of the doors, space, bars, etc, but I dislike how hard it can be to assemble sometimes. All in all, it's my top choice of cage despite small problems!


----------



## Divit (Aug 5, 2013)

Yup, we love our Critter Nation. It also came highly recommended by the breeder. 

If you look at the following thread on this forum:
http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?41750-What-cage-do-you-own-(poll)

...you'll see that it is the most popular cage among members of this forum.


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

Get it! No competition! I never really thought it would be so amazing till I got it!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KaylaMichelle (Jan 24, 2014)

That settles it, I am going to save up for one!

Does it make sense that I want to save up and get the cage and accessories before I buy the rats? Rather than buy a cheaper cage just to get them?


----------



## Divit (Aug 5, 2013)

KaylaMichelle said:


> That settles it, I am going to save up for one!
> 
> Does it make sense that I want to save up and get the cage and accessories before I buy the rats? Rather than buy a cheaper cage just to get them?


Oh, absolutely! I wish more people had that mindset to be sure to be all prepared ahead of time before bringing a new pet home.


----------



## Aiko (Jan 26, 2014)

You are the kind of pet owner I wish everyone was! I got my first Critter Nation about two years ago and am still in love with it, to the point I bought a second one! Unfortunately at my current location I only have the space for one, so I'm lending the second one to my friend for her two rats and rabbit until I move. Another thing a lot of people don't realize is they make FANTASTIC bird cages! It's the same price as a bird cage HALF the size of the same quality! The entire front opens up, take out the middle level, you can use the racks you put the shelves on as a jungle gym! My Black Cap Conure adores it. My two friends each have one for their two green cheeks as well. This cage is fantastic for birds, rats, ferrets, rabbits, chinchillas, just about anything in that size range!


----------



## KaylaMichelle (Jan 24, 2014)

Speaking of bird cages, would bird toys be good for rats?
Ive seen a few i thought would be really nice for them but i wanted to check on here first


----------



## KaylaMichelle (Jan 24, 2014)

But dont get me wrong, I want those little guys here so bad that I'm like a kid waiting on christmas!! xD


----------



## KaylaMichelle (Jan 24, 2014)

Sorry for so many posts, but I am also wondering if I get the Critter nation single cage can I buy the add on cage for it and it be easily combined? How does the add on work?
Will it just be a completely seperate level or? I know right now that the critter nation double is out of my price range but I can manage the critter nation single


----------



## alida (Dec 14, 2013)

yes you can. I have 3 stacked on each other for my lil ones. They are AWESOME cages!!


----------



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

I think you can but if I remember right I think it's cheaper in the long run to get the double right away.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RattySlave89 (Jan 27, 2014)

I use bird toys all the time, as long as its made from rat safe materials.


----------



## Aiko (Jan 26, 2014)

All the add on is is the top half of the double unit. It's very simple to do, but like said, it's cheaper.


----------

